# Touren an Pfingsten 2007



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

angeregt durch 4x4´s Frage wann wir mal wieder ne Tour duch den Odenwald organisieren und der Tatsache das wir zu Ostern auch nen Thread hatten.

Frag ich mal ! *Wer plant was, wo und wann ? Über Pfingsten !*  

Sonntag und Montag hätt ich da wohl Zeit und Lust hab ich eh fast immer !  

Samstag ist schon voll verplant bei mir und Christi Himmelfahrt bin ich im Spessart unterwegs


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Mai 2007)

Also, ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei 

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Heidelberg Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (10. Mai 2007)

Ich wär auch auf jeden Fall dabei 

Muss ja irgentwann mein Es 6.0 richtig ran nehmen 

Hoff halt das bis dahin Trial-knowledge sein Bike hat damit er auch mit kann

Gruß DamistaM

PS: Heidelberg bzw. Königstuhl muss mal widda sein


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> PS: Heidelberg bzw. Königstuhl muss mal widda sein


Auf Wunsch mit Berg-ab-Spaß!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (10. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch mit Berg-ab-Spaß!



Juhu 

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Juhu
> 
> Wäre auch dabei



Auch zufuß`?


----------



## Damistam (11. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Auch zufuß`?



 Sorry Trial-knowledge


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (11. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Auch zufuß`?



Ja wieso nicht


----------



## 4x4 (11. Mai 2007)

@ Mirco 767

Wenn ihr am Pfingstmontag fahrt, bin ich dabei.
Heidelberger Runde von Bensheim aus finde ich auch gut  
Ich kenne Heidelberg nur von oben..........


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2007)

also ich werd Sonntag und Montag was fahren, wenn das Wetter mitmacht !

Nur was und wo ???


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> also ich werd Sonntag und Montag was fahren, wenn das Wetter mitmacht !
> 
> Nur was und wo ???




Das entscheidet doch normalerweise der Initiator  

Ich könnte mir aber gut eine Tour in Heidelberg mit spaßigen Up-/ Downhills vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Das entscheidet doch normalerweise der Initiator
> 
> Ich könnte mir aber gut eine Tour in Heidelberg mit spaßigen Up-/ Downhills vorstellen



Ich hoffe doch immer noch das jemand anderes was organisiert !    

Ich kenne selbst zu wenig gute Strecken und man will ja nicht immer das gleiche fahren


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (14. Mai 2007)

Wie schauts mim Felsenmeer aus? Wollte da schon seit langem mal hinfahren, und so wie ich gehört habe, soll es dort auch ne schöne Trailstrecke geben....


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2007)

Na wie wäre es dann mit: 

Sonntag ans Felsenmeer ?

Montag ne Heidelberg Tour ?

Aber bedenkt das an den Feiertagen bestimmt die Hölle los ist ! Renter-Slalom hoch 10 am Felsenmeer und in HD bestimmt auch !
Ist mir gerade mal so eben eingefallen


----------



## Levty (14. Mai 2007)

Wenn man die richtigen Strecken kennt, ist da keine Menschenseele.


----------



## 4x4 (14. Mai 2007)

Ich wohn ja nur 7 km vom Felsenmehr entfernt, 
aber ne richtig schöne Trailstrecke ist mir da nicht bekannt.
Sei denn, ihr meint den Hauptaufstiegsweg der Fußgäger, da sind z.T Stufen drin?
Kann man aber zu normalen Tageszeiten vergessen, da gibt`s richtig Zoff.
Direkt durch`s Felsenmeer führen ein paar "Waldaurobahnen", die man ungestraft fahren kann.
Weiter oberhalb, am Felsberg gibt`s einen paar-100 m langen Singletrail der Spaß macht, den sind wir 
mit Mirco beim letzten Mal als ich dabei war schon bei Niesel gefahren.

Vielleicht kann man mal an der Berstraße entlang südlich von Heppenheim,
Weinheim Richtung Schriesheim fahren, da war ich noch nie.


----------



## rayc (14. Mai 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Wie schauts mim Felsenmeer aus? Wollte da schon seit langem mal hinfahren, und so wie ich gehört habe, soll es dort auch ne schöne Trailstrecke geben....



Eine ?
Mir gelingt es nie die gleiche Linie runter zu fahren, da gibt es einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten.

Von Sonntag ist eher abzuraten, da das Felsenmeer ein typisches Familien-Ausflug Ziel für Sonntags-Ausflüge ist.
Am Samstag ist deutlich weniger los.

D.h. nicht das es am Sonntag nicht funktionieren kann.
Meide die breiten Wege und den direkten Weg über die Felsen. Beides ist nicht fahrbar 
(Die breiten Wege sind voll mit Menschen, und die Felsen voll mit spielenden Kindern, wäre sowieso nur was für Trial-Asse).

Das weisse X (viele Holz-Stufen) ist ganz nett, wird aber auch von Spaziergängern intensiv genutzt, sollte also am Sonntag gemieden werden.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (14. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ich wohn ja nur 7 km vom Felsenmehr entfernt,
> aber ne richtig schöne Trailstrecke ist mir da nicht bekannt.


Da irrst du dich gewaltig, es gibt etliche Linien.
D.h. aber nicht das diese für jeden fahrbar sind.
Habe am letzten Samstag erst eine gewählt, die für mich unfahrbar wurde.
Aber für entsprechend gute Techniker wäre es eine interessante Herausforderung gewesen.


4x4 schrieb:


> Sei denn, ihr meint den Hauptaufstiegsweg der Fußgäger, da sind z.T Stufen drin?
> Kann man aber zu normalen Tageszeiten vergessen, da gibt`s richtig Zoff.
> Direkt durch`s Felsenmeer führen ein paar "Waldaurobahnen", die man ungestraft fahren kann.


Das ist richtig, das weisse X umbedingt meiden. Die Waldautobahnen ebenfalls, da ist zu viel los.

Ray


----------



## Levty (14. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ich wohn ja nur 7 km vom Felsenmehr entfernt,


Welches Felsenmeer ist denn genau gemeint? Mittlerweile kenn' ich schon 4 verschiedene, zwei davon alleine in Heidelberg.
Gibt es evtl. Bilder? Würde mich sehr interessieren, den dort macht es Spaß zu fahren. 

Danke, Grüße, Lev.


----------



## 4x4 (14. Mai 2007)

wir reden bis jetzt von dem einen Felsenmeer:

http://www.felsenmeer.org/

Deshalb auch Felsbergnähe.


----------



## Levty (14. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> wir reden bis jetzt von dem einen Felsenmeer:
> 
> http://www.felsenmeer.org/
> 
> Deshalb auch Felsbergnähe.


Danke  Das Gebiet muss man unter die Stollen nehmen. ... demnächst.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (14. Mai 2007)

Ich war da schon ein paar mal mit meiner Familie. Und jedes mal wo ich dort war, sind se dort mit ihren Bikes parallel über die Steine zu der Wirtschaft hoch, die Wege runtergeheizt, ohne über Verluste nachzudenken 

Ich glaub denen war es jedesmal schnuppe egal was die Wanderer zu denen sagten, hauptsache sie haben ihren Spaß und so seh ich des irgendwie auch


----------



## Bax (14. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Danke  Das Gebiet muss man unter die Stollen nehmen. ... demnächst.



Seid ihr nicht schon den Burgenweg gefahren? Da müsstet ihr doch da vorbei gekommen sein.


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Mai 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Ich glaub denen war es jedesmal schnuppe egal was die Wanderer zu denen sagten, hauptsache sie haben ihren Spaß und so seh ich des irgendwie auch



Die Einstellung finde ich bescheiden. Man muß es nicht noch herausfordern, daß die Wanderer auf einen sauer sind!

Also, ich würde die Heidelberg Tour führen und eine schöne Route über den Königstuhl Richtung Neckargmünd vorschlagen (mit echt geilen Downhills - imho) und dann den Weg über´n Teltschig Turm dazu nutzen die Weißen Stein Klassiker abzurodeln.


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2007)

Habt ihr ein Datum?
Ich würde mich evtl einer Oldschool Runde mit Jens und Bax anschließen, auch wenn ich das Schlusslicht sein werde =)
Donnerstag bin ich leider (was heißt hier leider?) schon in der Pfalz mim Dave, ein wenig vertriden. Sonstige Tage sind noch frei. Würde mich freuen


----------



## rayc (15. Mai 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> Seid ihr nicht schon den Burgenweg gefahren? Da müsstet ihr doch da vorbei gekommen sein.



Der Burgenweg geht da nicht vorbei.

Der Rote Balken und das weisse X queren das Felsenmeer.

@Levty, ich kenne bei HD nur ein "kleines" Felsenmeer.
Das oben genannte Felsenmeer ist deutlich größer.
Wird dir sicherlich viel Spaß machen.

Nimm dir einen Trialer als Guide, die kennen sich da am besten aus.
Am besten Wochentags. Samstag geht auch noch.
Sonntags haben Familien Vorrang.
(Aber du darfst mich ruhig anhauen, wenn du Samstag Nachmittag mal da hin willst.)

@Veloziraptor  
Kann dir nur zustimmen, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.

Ray


----------



## rayc (15. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein Datum?
> Ich würde mich evtl einer Oldschool Runde mit Jens und Bax anschließen, auch wenn ich das Schlusslicht sein werde =)
> Donnerstag bin ich leider (was heißt hier leider?) schon in der Pfalz mim Dave, ein wenig vertriden. Sonstige Tage sind noch frei. Würde mich freuen


Jetzt am Donnerstag?

Bin auch dort, 10:00 am Fass in Bad Dürkheim, geht dann gemütlich richtung Lambertkreuz (47 km, 1300 Hm).

Vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2007)

Okay. Dann übernehme ich jetzt mal die Führung für Heidelberg!

Pfingstsonntag
27.05.2007
10:00 
Hauptbahnhof Heidelberg (Großes Portal)

Gemütliche Trail Tour über´n Königstuhl bis Neckargmünd. Dann rüber auf die andere Neckarseite. Zum Dossenheimer Kopf am Bärenbach entlang, rüber zum Weißen Stein und dort die Klassiker runter nach Ziegelhausen. Schließlich die Trailtangente zum Philosophenweg und gut ist.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man mal an der Berstraße entlang südlich von Heppenheim,
> Weinheim Richtung Schriesheim fahren, da war ich noch nie.



Zwischen Wachenburg / Windeck und Weißer Stein kenn ich auch NULL !!!

Wer kennt sich dort aus und organisiert ne schöne Tour ?


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Okay. Dann übernehme ich jetzt mal die Führung für Heidelberg!
> 
> Pfingstsonntag
> 27.05.2007
> ...



Hast Du nen Daumenwert über km und hm ?

Im Prinzip bin ich mit dabei !


----------



## 4x4 (15. Mai 2007)

Schade, 
ich hab erst am Pfingstmontag Zeit.
Die Heidelberger Gegend würde ich auch gern mal kennenlernen.

Wenn ihr den Termin nicht noch ändern könnt, muß  ich 
wohl mit den Melibokusbikern hier bei uns fahren.


----------



## Damistam (15. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Okay. Dann übernehme ich jetzt mal die Führung für Heidelberg!
> 
> Pfingstsonntag
> 27.05.2007
> ...





ICH!!! (vorausgesetzt es regnet keine Tiere oder der gleichen vom Himmel)

is des da wo wir uns des letzte Mal getroffen haben?!( Katzenbuckel)

freu mich schon drauf mit meinem ES neue Herausforderungen zu meistern

Gruß DamistaM


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2007)

@ Micro767:

Öhm, laß mal peilen (ich habe meine HAC4 in die Mülltonne gepfeffert >>> größter Fehlkauf ever  )...

Der Königstuhl kommt mit 576 hm daher. Der Weiße Stein mit 550 hm. Heidelberg liegt etwa auf 114 NN. Ich schätze wir werden so auf gut 1000 - 1200 hm kommen. Weitentechnisch: nicht wesentlich mehr als 60 km.

@ 4x4:

Naja, vll. ginge auch Montag. Das muß ich aber erst mal abklären. Könnten die anderen denn auch am Montag?

@ Damistam:

Ja, Treffpunkt Heidelberg HBF - Blumenkübel


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2007)

Sonntag und / oder Montag !

Ich will eh an beiden Tagen fahren ! Und 60km mit 1200hm liegt genau an meiner  momentanen Obergrenze und paßt daher ganz gut !


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2007)

1000
Denke, ich rolle mit meinen 19kg mit.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (15. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, kann aber leider auch nur Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2007)

Also, peilen wir Montag an. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle (nur ein Tag später).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2007)

10.00 Montag HBF?

Wird das so eine von-Fels-zu-Fels-hüpf-Tour, oder ist das auch was für Normalos?

Würde auch ganz gerne mal wieder ein Stück in HD fahren.


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Michael. Du kommst mit  Wird eine ganz normale Trails rauf und runter Tour - ähnlich wie bei Euch letztens. Lev darf dann vorheizen, wenn es runtergeht. Was passiert, wenn ich mit meinem HT Kunststücke versuche, haben wir ja bei der Katzenbuckel Tour gesehen - daher laß ich das lieber.


----------



## Damistam (15. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn ich mit meinem HT Kunststücke versuche, haben wir ja bei der Katzenbuckel Tour gesehen - daher laß ich das lieber.



Was für Kunststücke kann mich gar net mehr dran erinnern 
Ich weiss nur eins des Tempo von der Rückfahrt war Kunststück genug was du mit Auszeichnung gemeistert hast (allerdings war das zu anstrengend für mich)


Sonntag.....Montag is mir eigentlich egal ich hab Ferien und es ist Feiertag.... ich denk das ich eh an beiden Tagen fahren geh....

Gruß DaMistaM

@LEvty: ich wollt eh mal noch mit dir die 33 vom weißen Stein fahrn oder is des die die in der Tour schon eingeplant is?!


----------



## sharky (15. Mai 2007)

wenn das wetter passt und ich zeit hab bin ich auch am start


----------



## Callimero (15. Mai 2007)

hi velo!

ich bin denk ich mal auch dabei! montag 10 uhr hbf, richitg?

gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2007)

Ah, Montag von den Pfingsferien? Der 28.? Kann man ja dazuschreiben. Dachte schon der kommende Montag (21.) denn da haben Kevin, Lev und Martin Schule.

Die 33? Mach mim HT mehr Spass als mim Fully...jedenfalls mit meinem. Mal schauen wann die wieder befahrbar wird, ist langweilig geworden  Da bevorzuge ich schon den Valerie Weg. Weniger Kurven, dafür mehr Höhenmeter auf der gleichen Strecke .
...in den Ferien irgendwann...in den Ferien.

Dieser Sonntag fällt flach?

Grüße.


----------



## 4x4 (16. Mai 2007)

Danke, dass ihr der Termin noch mal umgeschmissen habt.
Montag den 28.05. bin ich dabei.
60 km ist für mich auch die Obergrenze.

Ich versuch noch big block zu überreden, der beim letzten Mal auch dabei war.
Laut Wettervorhersage soll der Montag noch niederschagsfrei sein.


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2007)

Also ist der *Pfingstmontag* nun fix !  
*10:00 Uhr Heidelberg Hauptbahnhof !*  
Wo parkt man da am besten mit dem Auto ?  

Bleibt der Sonntag !?  
Jemand ne Idee für ne leichtere ewtas kleiner Tour, damit man Montag noch mithalten kann ?


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2007)

Parken? Also, es gibt genau neben dem HBF einen riesen Penny Parkplatz. Da wurden aber schon zwei meiner Freunde abgeschleppt. Aber immer nur nachts. Ich gucke mal demnächst, ob man da tagsüber parken darf.

Ansonsten könnt ihr in der Rohrbacher Straße parken. Da wohne ich auch. Von da aus entweder autark zum HBF rollen, oder bei mir klingeln (PM).

Ansonsten: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4532


----------



## sharky (16. Mai 2007)

@jens
wie lange und wie hoch ist denn die montagstour?


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2007)

S.O. 

Ca. 1000 - 1200 hm
Ca. 60 km
Ca. 4 - 5 h

Aber alles rein spekulativ. Gerade bei der Zeit wird es auf den Langsamsten ankommen. Die Tour ist im Race Tempo in 2 1/2 h schaffbar


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ca. 4 - 5 h
> 
> Die Tour ist im Race Tempo in 2 1/2 h schaffbar



das "ca." gefällt mir da deutlich besser ! Als die "2 1/2 h" die ich ja auch nie schaffen könnte


----------



## Damistam (16. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Aber alles rein spekulativ. Gerade bei der Zeit wird es auf den Langsamsten ankommen. Die Tour ist im Race Tempo in 2 1/2 h schaffbar




Der grüne Racer widda

@Levty: Haja kein Thema die Ferien gehen ja 2 Wochen. Ich glaub eh das der Kevin des am Anfang eh noch net fahren will mit seiner neuen Bombe....ich glaub der will eh erstmal bikepark... 

Gruß 

DamistaM


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (16. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Der grüne Racer widda
> 
> @Levty: Haja kein Thema die Ferien gehen ja 2 Wochen. Ich glaub eh das der Kevin des am Anfang eh noch net fahren will mit seiner neuen Bombe....ich glaub der will eh erstmal bikepark...
> 
> ...



Bikepark? Wenn de meinst


----------



## Damistam (16. Mai 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Bikepark? Wenn de meinst




Als ob du net wolltest   Ich will ja auch mal in nen Bikepark kann halt net die assi sachen fahren weil ich halt net des Bike für habe 


 

Gruß damistaM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2007)

Kinders. Lernt Deutsch


----------



## Damistam (16. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Kinders. Lernt Deutsch



Ich hab Wochenende


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2007)

Ach, und am Wochenende legt man sein Wortschatz "eh" ab?  Egal  

Wer kommt bis jetzt mit?

- Damistam
- Trial-Knowledge
- Micro767
- sharky ?
- Geisterfahrer ?
- 4x4
- Callimero ?
- Levty ?


----------



## alex75 (16. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ach, und am Wochenende legt man sein Wortschatz "eh" ab?  Egal
> 
> Wer kommt bis jetzt mit?
> 
> ...



Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch mit von der Partie.

Alexander


----------



## sharky (16. Mai 2007)

das fragezeichen bei mir kannst wegmachen, ich bin auf jeden fall am start, hab eben den montag frei bekommen


----------



## Bax (16. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ach, und am Wochenende legt man sein Wortschatz "eh" ab?  Egal



... und den Akkusativ auch.  Auch egal!  

Höchstwahrscheinlich muss ich am Pfingstmontag arbeiten. Der Kunde ist König.

Sollte ich wider Erwarten Zeit haben, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Evt. steige ich dann am KS oder am Neckarriedkopf ein.


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2007)

Bax ist immer noch mal ein Stück besser als ich   

---
Aber um mich auch mal rauszureden 

Das Studium ist dem Genitiv sein Tod
Bei einem Grammatik-Test in Bayern fielen Erstsemester mit Karacho durch. Die angehenden Germanisten erreichten nur das Niveau von Sechstklässlern - jeder Dritte kassierte eine Fünf oder eine glatte Sechs. Ihre Professoren sind erschüttert. Können Sie's besser?
http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/0,1518,477841,00.html
---

Wenn Du dazu stoßen willst, soll ich Dir mal meine Handy Nummer geben?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (17. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Bax ist immer noch mal ein Stück besser als ich
> 
> ---
> Aber um mich auch mal rauszureden
> ...



Ich hab mal den Test gemacht. Hatte 3 Fehler


----------



## Bax (17. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Bax ist immer noch mal ein Stück besser als ich



Aber nicht beim Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> Aber nicht beim Biken!



Ja, und genau darauf werde ich mich in meinen Urteilsbegründungen berufen, falls sich das Berufungsgericht über meine Rechtschreibfehler beschweren will 

Zurück zum Thema! Das Wetter macht mich nervös. Aber ist ja noch mehr als eine Woche hin.


----------



## Bax (17. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ja, und genau darauf werde ich mich in meinen Urteilsbegründungen berufen, falls sich das Berufungsgericht über meine Rechtschreibfehler beschweren will



Antrag stattgegeben! Wir sind hier ja auch in einem Biker- und nicht in einem Germanistenforum.  

Wie verläuft die Strecke entlang des Bärenbachs genau? Wo ist der Einstieg und wo kommt man raus?


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2007)

Ich habe vor, den Bärenbach ganz normal auf einer Waldautobahn entlang zu fahren. Ich denke nämlich, daß der Trailanstieg am Königstuhl heftig genug ist.

Hast Du eine Karte? 

Münchelstraße bis zur Münchel Hütte und dann den Ameisenbuckelweg bis zur Sitzbuche Hütte. Dort geradeaus weiter über den Geigersheidsattelweg bis zum Parkplatz. Und von da aus dann zum Weißen Stein.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2007)

Wenn die Anwendung der deutschen Sprache funktionierte, wäre man ja schon zufrieden. Schriftsätze von anderen Kanzleien, die man reinbekommt, sind teilweise schon echt mies. Die Sprachwissenschaft ist m.E. sekundär, natürlich nicht bei Lehramtsstudenten. 

Bin Pfingstmontag auch sicher dabei.


----------



## sharky (17. Mai 2007)

kennt jemand die wettervorhersage für pfingsten  
denn wenn ich grad so aus dem fenster gucke


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2007)

Sagen wir mal so. Wenn der Wetterbericht am Pfingstsonntag "Katzen und Frösche" vorhersagt, können wir die Tour immer noch ins Wasser fallen lassen. Aber einem Wetterbericht mehr als 2 Tage im Voraus traue ich so oder so nicht. Aber ich weiß, was Du meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (17. Mai 2007)

Hey Leutz, die Vorgänge in der Erdatmosphäre sind ein chaotischer Prozess. Macht euch doch mal keinen Kopp wg. des Wetters in mehr als einer Woche.  

Wenn ich das voraussagen könnte, würde ich mich selbst für den Nobelpreis vorschlagen.


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2007)

Hey Mädelz, am SO um wieviel Uhr und wann? Hab kein Inet daheim. Jens? SMS?
Wäre nett. Danke!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (17. Mai 2007)




----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2007)

Ich befürchte, du hast Lev´s Eintrag nicht verstanden


----------



## Damistam (17. Mai 2007)

Deutsch ist schwer 
Solange wir uns noch verstehen und nicht "adljkhflkjs" sowas bei raus´kommt is doch alles in Butter 

Gruß

DamistaM

PS: Ich bin schon am Beten für schönes wedda


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (17. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, du hast Lev´s Eintrag nicht verstanden



Ich glaubs auch. Ist aber auch schon 23:00. Die Konzentration lässt nach 

Aber du kannst mich ja verbessern, was ich falsch verstanden habe


----------



## Damistam (18. Mai 2007)

Super jetzt kann ich net mal mit meinem neuen ES mitfahrn weil der sch***** Dämpfer vereckt is 

Warum?!?!? Warum musste des jetzt passieren 

Muss ich wohl mit meinem Guten alten HT mitfahrn!

MFG

DaMistaM


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Super jetzt kann ich net mal mit meinem neuen ES mitfahrn weil der sch***** Dämpfer vereckt is
> 
> Warum?!?!? Warum musste des jetzt passieren
> 
> ...




Bei nem Neurad? Oh Mann. Das lag aber sicherlich nicht an Deinem "rüden" Fahrverhalten?


----------



## Damistam (18. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Bei nem Neurad? Oh Mann. Das lag aber sicherlich nicht an Deinem "rüden" Fahrverhalten?


Ja an meinem Nagelneuen Canyon ES

ne des ganz sicher nicht ich heiß ja net Levty 

Des is ganz komisch in der einen einstellung verliert er auf 50m Trail einfach 3 bar in der anderen Einstellung verliert er kein bisschen Luft 

Und jetzt weiss ich net ob er futsch is oder net 


Gruß 

damistam


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2007)

Sind denn die 3 bar wieder da, wenn Du die Zugstufe wieder zudrehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Des is ganz komisch in der einen einstellung verliert er auf 50m Trail einfach 3 bar in der anderen Einstellung verliert er kein bisschen Luft



dann nimm doch einfach die andere einstellung 



ich muss meine zusage für montag unter vorbehalt machen da ich auf teile warte und die erst kommen müssen, bevor das bike wieder 100% einsatzfähig ist!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2007)

En Vorbau kannsch ah von mir kriege, stell Dich nicht so an. Zur Not auch 'n ganzes Rad, wenn Du's diesmal ganz läßt.

Hatte eben auf der Heimfahrt sieben Schwaben im Abteil (Waren das DIE 7 Schwaben?), die ziemlich breit waren und die ganze Zeit (lautstark) versucht haben auszurechnen, wie die Spiele heute ausgehen müssen, damit Stuttgart Meister wird. Das stellt die Toleranz mit dem "Brudervolk" auf eine ziemlich harte Probe...

Wünsch Euch ja, daß Ihr gewinnt, aber FEIERT DAHEIM!


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2007)




----------



## cubes (19. Mai 2007)

hallo hat jemand was geplant für morgen ????


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2007)

Wollte eigentlich mit Sharky und noch zwei Kumpels ein Stück Straße fahren - allerdings bin ich mir meiner Mitstreiter nicht so sicher. 
Sharky wird heute sicher feiern, da weiß man nicht so genau, in welcher Form er morgen ist.
Kumpel Nr.1 ist ausgemachter Langschläfer, und bei Nr.2 bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher...
Sobald ich weiß, wie's bei denen aussieht, geb ich Bescheid.

Fahren werde ich auf alle Fälle, sei es Straße oder Gelände.


----------



## Bax (19. Mai 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wünsch Euch ja, daß Ihr gewinnt, aber FEIERT DAHEIM!



Immer noch besser die Schwaben gewinnen, als die RUSSEN.


----------



## cubes (19. Mai 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich mit Sharky und noch zwei Kumpels ein Stück Straße fahren - allerdings bin ich mir meiner Mitstreiter nicht so sicher.
> Sharky wird heute sicher feiern, da weiß man nicht so genau, in welcher Form er morgen ist.
> Kumpel Nr.1 ist ausgemachter Langschläfer, und bei Nr.2 bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher...
> Sobald ich weiß, wie's bei denen aussieht, geb ich Bescheid.
> ...



alles klar


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2007)

Also: Wir starten hier in Mosbach um 9.00 Richtung Eberbach. Allerdings auf der Straße (Mein Kumpel hat nur ein Rennrad). 
Sharky stößt 9.30 in Diedesheim dazu.

Das wird was, bin der Einzige mit nem MTB...

Wenn Du Dir das antun willst, kannst Du Dich gerne anschließen.


----------



## cubes (19. Mai 2007)

wo wollt ihr hinfahren wo genau trefft ihr euch in diedesheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. Mai 2007)

@FF
was heisst du bist mit MTB unterwegs??  ich dachte du hast nen renner organisiert? na dann musst in den windschatten


----------



## sharky (19. Mai 2007)

@cubes
wir treffen uns an der neckartalstraße wo der radweg anfängt. also bundesstraßenseitig von der MPDV


----------



## cubes (19. Mai 2007)

@ sharky alles klar wenns nett regnet bin ich dabei wohin wollt ihr genau fahren


----------



## sharky (19. Mai 2007)

cubes schrieb:


> wohin wollt ihr genau fahren



da hat sich noch keiner gedanken gemacht, ich würd die buben ja schinden und in gerach den katzenbuckel hochscheuchen, dann gaimühle runter, hesseneck, amorbach, walldürn, mosbach...


----------



## cubes (19. Mai 2007)

hört sich üppig an,dann lass ich mich mal überraschen


----------



## lus2202 (19. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lus2202 (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde sehr gerne mit Euch fahren.
Heidelberg kenne ich noch gar nicht. Daher bin ich sehr gespannt.
Um Weinheim kenne ich ein Paar nette Strecken. Die könnte ich bei einem nächsten Treffen anbieten...
Habe ab heute für eine Woche Urlaub.. daher kann ich fast immer.
Wann soll es denn nun losgehen?
Und wo ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## lus2202 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo, fährst Du heute auch eine Runde?


----------



## sharky (20. Mai 2007)

lus2202 schrieb:


> Hallo, fährst Du heute auch eine Runde?



schreib am besten dazu, wen du ansprichts, das hier ist doch etwas allgemein formuliert 



@cubes
also wie gesagt, wenn ICH guid zu machen hätte würd ich es so tun, da aber micha aufm MTB mitfährt und andere anfänger dabei sind, nehmen wir das tempo wohl eher mal raus und fahren net so weit


----------



## kraichgauer (20. Mai 2007)

lus2202 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde sehr gerne mit Euch fahren.
> Heidelberg kenne ich noch gar nicht. Daher bin ich sehr gespannt.
> Um Weinheim kenne ich ein Paar nette Strecken. Die könnte ich bei einem nächsten Treffen anbieten...
> ...



Hallo lus2202,

lies doch einfach den thread von Anfang an durch, steht alles da!!
Und die Kurzversion Post  28, 37 u. 55! 

@ all : (Unter Vorbehalt )  ich würd gern  den Altersschnitt der Mitfahrer 
der Pfingsttour etwas in die Höhe treiben......

@ Shark u. Michael , Rennrad reifen auf mein MTB aufziehn ist 
mir jetzt doch zu kurfristig...... viel Spass.


----------



## sharky (20. Mai 2007)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> @ Shark u. Michael , Rennrad reifen auf mein MTB aufziehn ist
> mir jetzt doch zu kurfristig...... viel Spass.



ach rich, die schmalen schlappen werden völlig überbewertet! in der ebene fährst du doch eh 35 auf asphalt auch mitm MTB, micha fuhr auch auf stollen, wäre schon gegangen! sind bis eberbach, katzenbuckel hoch, mudau rüber und nach MOS rein, von mir aus glatt 100km


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Mai 2007)

Nachdem ich jetzt noch Neckarzimmern und die Burg Hornberg drangehängt hab, komm ich auch auf 100, allerdings nur ca. 5 davon im Gelände. Und da macht's mehr Spaß, weil weniger Autos.

@ Rich: Super, fahr mit!


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Leutz !

Für Sonntag noch immer nichts neues ?


----------



## sharky (21. Mai 2007)

@dirk
also ich bin sonntag zu 90% außen vor, die cheffin hat mir zwar freigegeben aber ich sollte mal wieder dringend freundschaftlichen und familiären verpflichtungen nachkommen! von daher eher nicht, samstag ggf. ne runde daheim


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Sharky !

Ich bin Samstag´s in Frankfurt beim Galaxy Spiel und laß es mir gut gehen   für Sonntag werd ich mir wohl was kleines suchen um Montags noch Fit zu sein  

Ich muss mir unbedingt in meinem Teil des Odenwalds noch ein paar schöne Strecken suchen um mehr Abwechslung zu haben. Als erstes werd ich mir wohl ne richtig schöne Strecke zum Felsenmeer erradeln. Oder was mit der Tromm ! Oder oder oder  

Die 3 Tage Spessart waren echt klasse, auch wenn es Donnerstag nur geregnet hat und das bei 94km


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2007)

Schade  

Also, dann haben sich bei mir bis jetzt 5 agemeldet (einer privat). Ansonsten siehe Liste:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4532


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Also, dann haben sich bei mir bis jetzt 5 agemeldet (einer privat). Ansonsten siehe Liste:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4532



ich bin Montag auf alle Fälle mit dabei ! Also kein Grund für "Schade" oder hab ich jetzt gerade was Falsch verstanden !?

Hab gerade ein Grillen mit Freunden verschoben um die Heidelberg Tour nicht zu verpassen !

Wenn jemand was am Sonntag noch was fahren möchte bin ich auch noch offen, nur eben nicht zu anstrengend   !


----------



## 4x4 (21. Mai 2007)

Eine Gruppe von 7 Fahrern ist doch ok,
dann müssen weniger lange warten  

@ kraichgauer
Gut, dass Du beim Altersschnitt einen Vorbehalt angemeldet hast.


----------



## Bax (21. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Eine Gruppe von 7 Fahrern ist doch ok,
> dann müssen weniger lange warten
> 
> @ kraichgauer
> Gut, dass Du beim Altersschnitt einen Vorbehalt angemeldet hast.



Wenn man so was liest, hat man als alter Sack schon überhaupt keinen Bock mehr!


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ich bin Montag auf alle Fälle mit dabei ! Also kein Grund für "Schade" oder hab ich jetzt gerade was Falsch verstanden !?
> 
> Hab gerade ein Grillen mit Freunden verschoben um die Heidelberg Tour nicht zu verpassen !
> 
> Wenn jemand was am Sonntag noch was fahren möchte bin ich auch noch offen, nur eben nicht zu anstrengend   !



Meinte eher den sharky


----------



## 4x4 (22. Mai 2007)

He Bax, man muß als alter Sack doch nicht unfit sein.
Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, 
die 50 hab ich schon hinter mir
und die Jungen zu zersägen macht immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Damistam (22. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> He Bax, man muß als alter Sack doch nicht unfit sein.
> Wenn Du es genau wissen willst,
> die 50 hab ich schon hinter mir
> und die Jungen zu zersägen macht immer wieder Spaß.




Von wegen alter Sack= lansgam/schlechter

Mein Vater is auch an die 50 und versägt mich bergauf auch aufs übelste (rennradfahrer) und ich bin dieses Jahr 18 geworden, also des Alter sagt nichts aus!! 
Die älteren Menschen fahrn nur Körperbewusster....also die fahren die Trails nemmer vollspeed runter. Aber wen soll das stören?!?! also mich stört das nicht, und wenn wir als Gruppe fahren wird eh immer auf den langsamsten gewartet egal ob Berg hoch oder runter 

Gruß 

DamistaM


----------



## Bax (22. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> He Bax, man muß als alter Sack doch nicht unfit sein.



@4x4:

Man muss nicht, aber man darf, oder?  

Ich hoffe, dass meine Bemerkung hier nicht falsch rüber gekommen ist. Es war ja nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Außerdem weiß ich aus guter Erfahrung mit einigen der hier im Fred teilnehmenden Bikern, dass immer Rücksicht genommen wird. Bergauf und bergab!

Alle Achtung, dass du und Leute wie damistams Vater noch so fit sind! Vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal 'nen Geheimtip geben, bevor bei mir die Midlife Crisis einsetzt.


----------



## sharky (22. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Mein Vater is auch an die 50 und versägt mich bergauf auch aufs übelste (rennradfahrer) und ich bin dieses Jahr 18 geworden, also des Alter sagt nichts aus!!



ja gut, mit 18, da fehlt es dir noch an kraft und so, das kommt noch


----------



## Micro767 (23. Mai 2007)

Jetzt sind wir schon mal zu 8´t !

Bunt gemischter Haufen Biker, alt und jung !

Auf der anderen Bahnseite, hinter dem Bahnhof schein ein grosser Parklatz zu sein ? Güteramtstr. ! Gehöhrt der zum Bahnhof oder ist das ein Firmenparklatz ?

Und wo vorm Bahnhof treffen wir uns ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (23. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Okay. Dann übernehme ich jetzt mal die Führung für Heidelberg!
> 
> Pfingstsonntag
> 27.05.2007
> ...




Genau da treffe ma uns


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Mai 2007)

Insgesamt kenne ich drei große Parkplätze in der Nähe vom Bahnhof. Der eine gehört zu den Stadtwerken (da darf man auf keinen Fall parken), der andere gehört zum Plus (da wurden schon zwei meiner Freunde abgeschleppt, die dort über Nacht standen) und dann gibt´s diesen Parkplatz hinterm Bahnhof, auf den ich aber noch nie stand (gehört wohl zur deutschen Post AG).

Ein vierter liegt zudem nur 50 Meter westlich von dem an der Post. Nähe Czernybrücke/ Eppelheimer Landstraße => Aldi Parkplatz. Ich will bei den Parkplätzen keine verbindliche Auskunft geben. Übers Wochenende werden die ja eh nicht gebraucht, aber man weiß ja manchmal nicht, wie solche werksinternen Parkplätze überwacht werden. Mein Tipp ist entweder an der Rohrbacher Straße, an der Eppelheimer Landstraße oder sonst an einer Straße zu parken und den Rest mit dem Bike zu fahren. 

Das war jetzt mal ein sehr ausführliches Statement zur Parksituation, die Dir wahrscheinlich aber trotzdem nicht weiterhilft


----------



## Micro767 (23. Mai 2007)

Na, ich werd nen Parkplatz finden   und ein paar extra Meter zum einrollen schaden eh nicht. 
Sollte vieleicht nur etwas mehr Zeit einplanen und nicht wie das letzte mal, der letzte sein der am Trefpunkt ist.

Und das grosse Portal mit Blumenkübel finde ich in natura dann wohl auch eher als den Beitrag in dem es stand


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Na, ich werd nen Parkplatz finden   und ein paar extra Meter zum einrollen schaden eh nicht.
> Sollte vieleicht nur etwas mehr Zeit einplanen und nicht wie das letzte mal, der letzte sein der am Trefpunkt ist.
> 
> Und das grosse Portal mit Blumenkübel finde ich in natura dann wohl auch eher als den Beitrag in dem es stand



Oder parkste in Heddesheim und fährst mit uns nach Heidelberg  Hier wirste genug Parkplätze finden


----------



## Micro767 (23. Mai 2007)

das dürft ihr "Jungen" machen ! 

Für nen "Alten" wie mich könnten die 35-40km mehr schon tödlich sein, zwar fahr ich auf dem Rückweg eh zum grillen nach Heddesheim aber lieber mit dem Auto, sonst komm ich ja noch später an und bekomm dann vieleicht nix mehr !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> das dürft ihr "Jungen" machen !
> 
> Für nen "Alten" wie mich könnten die 35-40km mehr schon tödlich sein, zwar fahr ich auf dem Rückweg eh zum grillen nach Heddesheim aber lieber mit dem Auto, sonst komm ich ja noch später an und bekomm dann vieleicht nix mehr !



Oh da würd ich auch mim Auto fahren. Wenns ums grillen geht, hält mich keiner auf.Es gibt nix besseres als in diesem Wetter zu grillen und dann auch noch in Heddesheim, da schmeckts umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (23. Mai 2007)

Uh ooohhhh:

Wetter an Pfingsten


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Mai 2007)

Ja, sieht relativ bescheiden aus für Montag  :kotz:

Ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir mal als DeadEnd Sonntag 19:00 festlegen. Wenn das Wetter bis dahin erwartungsgemäß zu naß wird, sagen wir das alles ab!

@ Micro: Also, ich hab geguckt. Die Parkplätze sind alle als Privatgründstücke gekennzeichnet. Das heißt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Standortverlegung Deines PKWs während der Tour ist relativ sicher.  Also, doch lieber Straße.


----------



## Damistam (23. Mai 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> Uh ooohhhh:
> 
> Wetter an Pfingsten




Ey mein Dämpfer am Arsch dann brauch auch net noch des wetter ******* sein....Aber die reden ja nur vom Wochenende und was interessiert uns das für diese Tour. 

*Meine Prognose:*
Am Montag is strahlender Sonnenschein und perfekte Trailbedingung(net zu trocken und net zu nass)
EINFACH: PERFEKT


Ansonsten dreh ich noch durch:kotz:

Gruß

DaMistaM


----------



## sharky (24. Mai 2007)

tja, der wetterbericht sieht wirklich net gut aus, wobei sie schon die ganze zeit immer wieder bei uns regen und gewitter vorhergesagt haben aber außer ein paar tropfen nachts mal kurz kam nix runter. und die vorhersage wird besser, je weiter das wochenende naht, ich würd mich da mal noch garnet verrückt machen!


----------



## Micro767 (24. Mai 2007)

Zum Wetter in Heidelberg:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107330.html

Aber seit Himmelfahrt bin ich Wetterfest ! Nach ne knappen 9 Stunden Tour, davon 7 Stunden Regen, sollte mir das nicht mehr viel ausmachen. Vorraus gesetzt man hat natürlich die richtige Kleidung an.

Parkplatz werd ich bestimmt irgendwo einen finden, fahr ich halt noch früher mit dem Auto los damit ich pünktlich am Hbf bin.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn die richtige Kleidung für 7 Stunden Regen?

Ostfriesennerz oder Badehose? Ich kenn keine.


----------



## sharky (24. Mai 2007)

also wenn es wirklich regnen sollte, dann bin ich definitiv net am start, da hab ich keine lust drauf und ziehe es vor, gesund zu bleiben statt nen schnupfen zu holen 

@FF
naja, gore (net windstopper, das richtige) geht schon, aber bei 7h im regen würd mir die lust einfach vergehen, vor allem wenn ich an meinen armen antrieb denken würde


----------



## Micro767 (24. Mai 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Was ist denn die richtige Kleidung für 7 Stunden Regen?
> 
> Ostfriesennerz oder Badehose? Ich kenn keine.



Hatte meine neue Canondale Regenjacke an, drunter nur Sportunterhemd kein Trikot. Ne normale Radhose mit wohl recht guter Regenhose (mir fällt gerade die Marke nicht ein) drüber, angeblich Wasserdichte Schuhe von Diadora (meine Winterschuhe), schauen das die Hose immer überm Schuh ist, lange Wet-Handschuhe von Roeckel. Nen Buff hätte ich als Schal noch anziehen sollen.

Und nen kompletten trockenen Satz Klamotten im Rucksack, der wiederrum unter der Regenhülle.

Meine Kette und das Ritzelpacket ist eh wechselreif !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (24. Mai 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> also wenn es wirklich regnen sollte, dann bin ich definitiv net am start, da hab ich keine lust drauf und ziehe es vor, gesund zu bleiben statt nen schnupfen zu holen




Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Mai 2007)

Auch ich kann mir zur Zeit keine Erkältung leisten. ABERRRRR.... abwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (25. Mai 2007)

also schauen wir alle Sonntag abend hier nochmal vorbei um zu sehen ob´s was neues gibt !

Ich bin zuversichtlich !


----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Hatte meine neue Canondale Regenjacke an



die bleibt aber am montag brav daheim, egal wie das wetter ist


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2007)

Du die hab ich nach Preis-Leisungs-Verhältnis gekauft nicht nach dem Namen !

Am liebsten hätte ich mir ne Löffler Colibri gekauft aber dafür langte mein Geld nicht bzw. sie war mir einfach zu teuer !


----------



## sharky (26. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Du die hab ich nach Preis-Leisungs-Verhältnis gekauft nicht nach dem Namen !!



 also grad bei c´dale von preis-leistungs-verhältnis zu sprechen...  
war wohl im angebot, oder?


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir jetzt 5 Wetterberichte angetan und alle sagen was anderes


----------



## Damistam (26. Mai 2007)

Wir werden sehen wies am Montag ausschaut aber immer optimistisch bleiben


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Mai 2007)

Sieht übel aus für morgen. Mittlerweile sind sich fast alle Wetterberichte einig: SCHUTT!


----------



## Damistam (27. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Sieht übel aus für morgen. Mittlerweile sind sich fast alle Wetterberichte einig: SCHUTT!



Meennnnnooo 


Warum nur


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> also grad bei cÂ´dale von preis-leistungs-verhÃ¤ltnis zu sprechen...
> war wohl im angebot, oder?



20% und dann hat die nette Dame an der Kasse abgerundet und 5 Riegel drauf gelegt. Fand ich klasse ! 70 â¬ waren es dann nur noch.

Wann wird entschieden ob die Tour statt findet ?? 
Mein Wecker wÃ¼rde sonst um 07:30 klingeln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Mai 2007)

Ich persönlich würde es ja am liebsten morgen um 9:30 entscheiden  Aber das ist den anderen wohl zu spät.

Letztendlich hängt es nur davon ab, ob es regnet oder nicht. Ich denke, daß kann jeder selbst erkennen, wenn er aus dem Fenster guckt. Das Problem ist, daß mir neben einer regenfesten Montur auch ein regenfestes Bike fehlt. Mit V-Brakes machen nasse Trails nur halb soviel Spaß. Wir müßten dann also Waldautobahn fahren.

Ich werde mich morgen aber - egal wie das Wetter ist - zumindest mal zum HBF begeben, damit keiner vergebens kommt. Aber je nach Wetterlage wird die Tour dann abgekürzt oder abgebrochen.


----------



## Damistam (27. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wann wird entschieden ob die Tour statt findet ??
> Mein Wecker würde sonst um 07:30 klingeln !



Sers, 
also ursprünglich hieß es ja das alle heut abend nochmal reinschaun und dann wird entschieden ob se stattfindet oder net.
Ich allerdings würde es erst morgen früh entscheiden, da dass wetter heute bis auf ein paar kurze Regengüsse Bikewetter war.(entgegen den Prognosen der Wetterfrösche= also Hoffnung für morgen ist für mich groß)
Also wenn sich das Wetter bis morgen nicht weiter verschlimmert oder sogar verbessert fahr ich auf jeden Fall. 

Gruß

DaMistaM


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2007)

Ich schau morgen um 8 ausm Fenster und entscheide dann, ob ich mich nochmal hinlege oder zu Euch komme. Anders geht's wohl nicht.

Jens, Du könntest ja nochmal kurz hier reinschauen, bevor Du Richtung HBF radelst, dann weißt Du ungefähr, mit wieviel Leuten Du rechnen kannst.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Mai 2007)

Das ist wohl das einzig vernünftige.

Also. Befehl an ALLE. Heute wird der Teller leer gegessen! Ich will morgen zumindest trockenes Wetter. Wäre schön wenn paar mitkommen.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2007)

Teller ist leer ! 

Wecker gestelt und wenn es nicht regnet, morgen früh, fahr ich auch bei Zeiten los !

PS: ich schau aber dennoch morgen früh auch nochmal hier vorbei, so gegen 8:45 etwa


----------



## kraichgauer (27. Mai 2007)

Hi, 
nach dem ich heute bei einer 80 km Tour durch den Kraichgau  
nicht nennenswert nass geworden bin, mein Teller leer und vorallem
mein Glas mit Woize  auch ständig leer wird , bin ich guter 
Hoffnung für Morgen!  

Ey,  Michael wann geht der Zug ab ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2007)

Respekt! Hab heute nur gegammelt. Aber mein Tellerchen leergegessen hab ich auch.

Der Zug fährt um 9.10 in Neckarelz ab und ist 10.03 in HD.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Mai 2007)

Mein Teller ist auch leer. Und mein Magen krümmt sich 

Heidelberg ist statistisch die wärmste und mildeste Stadt in ganz Deutschland. Baby, laß uns nicht im Stich 

Bis morgen


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2007)

So und zur Sicherheit hab ich gerade auch die Schüssel mit dem Spargelsalat geleert ! Jetzt ist nix mehr da ! Alles alle !

PS: auch die Gummibärchen sind alle !

PSS: sollte ich bei strahlenden Sonnenschein nicht am Hbf. sein, hab ich wohl Magenprobleme


----------



## 4x4 (27. Mai 2007)

Bin gerade von 50 km im Thüringer Wald am Samstag zurück.
Super heiß, 31°C.
Wenn`s morgen früh nicht direkt schüttet, bin ich in HD.
Abbrechen kann man immer noch.


----------



## Bax (27. Mai 2007)

Ich muss morgen definitiv arbeiten und evt. auch schon mitten in der Nacht aufstehen. Auf diesen Termin haben eine Menge Leute incl. mir fast zwei Jahre hingearbeitet und jetzt haben wir "Go live".

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und vor Allem gutes Wetter.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (27. Mai 2007)

Ich werd auch morgen früh um 8.30 nochma hier reinschauen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## Callimero (28. Mai 2007)

hallo liebe freunde der sonne!
ich bin leider etwas verspätet, nämlich gerade eben, von garmisch heimgekommen! werde also morgen nicht am start sein, sondern ausschlafen und die beinchen hochlegen  vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zu mittaglicher stunde 
viel spaß und tolles wetter wünsch ich euch!
Flo


----------



## kraichgauer (28. Mai 2007)

Regen und nur trübe Aussichten, ich disponiere leider um.
Sollte es in HD besser sein - Viel Spass.


----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2007)

Lampertheim 07:30 Regen

Schaue um 08:30 wieder vor die Tür und hier ins Forum ! Kann ja auch ohne Frühstück los fahren !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (28. Mai 2007)

Bei uns in Heddesheim regnet es auch. Ich werd heut nicht mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Mai 2007)

Mosbach, 7.53: Pißwetter.

Bin heute nicht dabei. 

Ich rege an, die Tour auf nächsten Sonntag neu zu terminieren.


----------



## sharky (28. Mai 2007)

hier ist die deutsche welle heilbronn mit programm in farbe, buuunt, buuunt!
leider heute nix bunt, regen, grau und kalt, von biketouren wird abgeraten...

klinke mich aus und guck bike-videos


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Mai 2007)

Ich geh wieder ins Bett  Das ist ja kein Wetter. Eine einzige Regenwand. Shit. Eine Pfingstsonntag Tour wäre doch besser gewesen  

Egal. Ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2007)

08:30 Lampertheim Regen hat zwar aufgehört aber alles grau grau grau !

Hoffentlich hab ich ein andermal auch Zeit zum mitfahren ! 
Hatte mich voll auf heute gerfreut ! 
Auf die Tour und auf Euch alle !

Nächstes Wochenende ???


----------



## sharky (28. Mai 2007)

nächstes WE kann ich nur samstag da ich sonntag beim paint-ballern bin


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (28. Mai 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> nächstes WE kann ich nur samstag da ich sonntag beim paint-ballern bin



Wo gehsten da Painten? Wollte ich eigentlich auch mal machen, aber ich weiss nicht wo es hier in der Umgebung eine Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte mich auch gefreut und mein kompletter Tag ist gelaufen. 

Was macht ihr am "Happy Kadaver"?


----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Was macht ihr am "Happy Kadaver"?



Rausch ausschlafen von nem Polterabend


----------



## sharky (28. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Was macht ihr am "Happy Kadaver"?



gute frage, nächste frage! könnten ggf die tour da nachholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (28. Mai 2007)

Ich hab nach einem Blick nach draußen um 7:10 auch wieder
das Bett aufgesucht und die Kiste erst jetzt eingeschaltet.

Schade, ich hatte mich auch richtig auf die Tour gefreut
und den Montag freigeschaufelt.

Hier nieselt es permanent und die Temperatur ist um 12 von 8 auf 9 °C angestiegen. 
Nächstes Wochenende hätte ich auch Zeit, Sa. oder So.
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald wieder besser.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Mai 2007)

Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht, da hock ich im Rep. Sonntag wäre fein.

Aber nicht, daß es da dann regnet, und ich bin schuld, daß Ihr die Tour auf Sonntag gelegt habt...


----------



## Damistam (28. Mai 2007)

PLATSCH 

Naja ich hab Ferien Wär nächstes Wochenende dabei, aber dann warhscheinlich ohne mein Es, da ich den Dämpfer einschicken werden.

Die Terminänderung kann ja grad hier widda bekannt gegeben werden.
Hoffen wir mal das es dann besseres Wetter hat 

Gruß 
und einen hoffentlich schönen Feiertag(ohne Regen )

DaMistaM

PS: In Heddesheim hörts garnet mehr auf zu schiffen, des is doch zum :kotz:


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Mai 2007)

Ich bin an Wochenende immer ganz schlecht erreichbar. Samstag(s) habe ich Klausur. Aber wenn ihr um 14:00 Uhr startet, komme ich mit. Sonntag bin ich im Ausland (Hessen). Und dann erst wieder zu "Happy Kadaver".


----------



## 4x4 (28. Mai 2007)

Also, das Wetter soll ab Sonntag wieder RICHTIG besser werden.
Auch wenn es für eine präzise Vorhersage noch zu früh ist,
so ist die Tendenz auch bei anderen Wettergurus zu einer heißen
nächsten Woche abzusehen. Ab So. 03.06.

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=29243

Wir könnten ja So. 03.06. und 07.06. (Happy Kadaverday) fahren.
Nur schade, dass Veloziraptor uns am So. 03. nicht führen kann.
Heidelberg ist für mich ein völlig unbefahrenes Pflaster.
Vielleicht doch erst 07.06 die Heidelbergtour
und kommenden Sonntag hier im Bergsträßer Odenwald.


----------



## Micro767 (29. Mai 2007)

kommendes Wochenende werd ich eine Tour mitfahren können, nur muss ich so früh als möglich wissen ob Samstag oder Sonntag !

Am langen Frohenleichnam Wochenende kann ich max. am Freitag 08.06 wenn überhaupt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (29. Mai 2007)

Geisterfahrer hat sich schon für Sonntag ausgesprochen.
mir würde Sonntag auch passen 
und das Wetter soll Sonntags noch besser als Samstags sein.

@mirco 767
Wo würden wir fahren?
Du hattest Im Eslelsweg-Thema was vom südlichen Vogesenweg bei Weinheim
geschrieben mit Downhilleinlage. 
Vielleicht fahren wir dann noch Richtung Steinbruch Schriesheim?


Wer ist Sonntags noch dabei?


----------



## Micro767 (29. Mai 2007)

ich kenn den Weg nur zwischen Bensheim und Weinheim ! Dazwischen hab ich mir mal ne Strecke zusammen gesucht mit den besten Abfahrten die *ich *dort kenne, wurde ne 8 ab Hemsbach aber ich bin sie bis heute nicht komplett abgefahren.

Aber natürlich könnten wir auch einfach mal den Vogesenweg oder den Burgenweg Richtung Süden fahren, zurück per Bahn oder auf dem Radweg an der Bergstrasse.

Beides sind Wanderwege mit steilen Rampen und Treppen !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (29. Mai 2007)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Ich würde aber lieber Samstags fahren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2007)

Bergsträßer Odenwald ist von hier aus immer ein bißchen schwierig zu erreichen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich dann lieber hier eine Runde drehen, wenn in Heidelberg kein Ortskundiger zur Verfügung steht. Nehmt auf mich keine Rücksicht bei der Planung für's kommenden Wochenende.


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2007)

@ Geisterfahrer: Nein, als einziger Stahlbiker traue ich mich nicht in das Lager der Alu-Biker  Wenn dann finden wir einen Termin, an dem alle können.

Aber ich denke, in nächster Zeit wird´s wieder extrem schwer. Aber mal schauen. Ich wette darauf, daß das Wetter zum Juli hin tendenziell besser wird


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ich geh wieder ins Bett  Das ist ja kein Wetter. Eine einzige Regenwand. Shit. Eine Pfingstsonntag Tour wäre doch besser gewesen
> 
> Egal. Ein anderes Mal.


Puh... dann hab ich mir umsonst Kopfzerbrechen gemacht.
Jetzt kommt der Jens aus Köln für ne Tour, und ich fahr nicht mit, weil es regnet...
Nja. Wayne.


----------



## sharky (30. Mai 2007)

sagt alles ab, es soll wieder regnen


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Mai 2007)

**** Wetter. Sorry wegen dem Kraftausdruck 

Ich habe zudem mal einen neuen Thread eröffnet. Aber ich fürchte, die Tage werden sich die Touren wieder erledigen.


----------



## sharky (31. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Aber ich fürchte, die Tage werden sich die Touren wieder erledigen.



ich fürchte, du fürchtest richtig  
und das, wo ich doch soooo gern fahren würde!!


----------



## Micro767 (31. Mai 2007)

und ich erst !  

Irgendwie komme ich dieses Jahr nicht auf die erhoften km, komischerweise lieg ich aber mit meinen paar hm gar nicht mal so schlecht imn verleich zum letzten Jahr  

Aber ich würde dennoch den Sonntag 03.06.07 mal als Tourentag vorschlagen ! 
Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr irgendwo an der Bergstr. 

Wer hätte interesse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

